# Eaa Witness Compact Polymer 9mm



## rdaggett (Nov 30, 2007)

In my search for a 1st handgun I found the following and after searching the forum for aout an hour I didnt find much. Was wondering what your thoughts are on this?

EAA WITNESS COMPACT POLYMER 9MM 









Thanks as always,
Robert


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The Witness series is based on the CZ75 design, so it should have a reasonably smooth trigger and a good selective double action safety system. Unfortunately, the poly frame on the Witness series seems to lower the grip surface a little compared to the CZ, and this negates one of the advantages of the CZ design - the low bore axis that minimizes muzzle flip and enhances "pointability."

It is a somewhat offbeat pistol, so it will be more difficult to find good holsters, accessories, possibly magazines, etc.


----------



## rdaggett (Nov 30, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> The Witness series is based on the CZ75 design, so it should have a reasonably smooth trigger and a good selective double action safety system. Unfortunately, the poly frame on the Witness series seems to lower the grip surface a little compared to the CZ, and this negates one of the advantages of the CZ design - the low bore axis that minimizes muzzle flip and enhances "pointability."
> 
> It is a somewhat offbeat pistol, so it will be more difficult to find good holsters, accessories, possibly magazines, etc.


Good points thank you very much .... I think I may be getting the P95 as everything is pointing to it as reliable, built well and parts and accessories are many ... only draw back is accuracy after 15 yards ......

Ideas on something with all these and accuracy at 20+???


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

rdaggett said:


> Ideas on something with all these and accuracy at 20+???


Nothing in the low end of the medium-priced range that you are looking at will be what I would consider to be greatly accurate at 20 yards and over. As long as you stay with a major brand, you will get good and servicealble accuracy, but you won't get the kind of accuracy that a higher-end handgun will provide. To put it simply - accuracy isn't a major consideration for pistols in the price range that you are looking at. They're all good, but they aren't great.

That being said, I will also mention that my CZ -an 85 Combat - is as accurate as any other of my service-grade 9mm's at 15 yards, which is the farthest that I shoot them.

PhilR.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd hazard a guess of 3" or so groups at 25 yards. That's fine for the intended mission of service grade guns like this - that of self-defense. They aren't target guns, and lack the refined sights and trigger actions that allow a shooter to make precise hits at longer ranges. Target guns and fighting pistols aren't really the same things.


----------

